# 3-D backgrounds



## Jordon (Mar 27, 2010)

So I recently got a deal on a faux rock 3-D background for my tank. My tank is currently empty and I have no fish at all yet, I haven't even gotten gravel. My question is, do I need to wash the the background with bleach or vinegar? Just soak it in water? or do I not have to worry about that sort of thing? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

no all i did was stick it on the outsinde of the tank

you ca buy the thing that help it stick to the tank in ur fish shop


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Rinse it off with good old water.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Was it dry when you bought it? If it has been out of a tank for a while, its unlikely to be carrying anything harmful to fish. Rinse it off with some tap water. If you got it out of someone elses tank, a mild bleach solution will fix any problems. Make sure to rinse it off really well and dip it in a strong solution of dechlorinator and watr.


----------

